# BLM Support In Louisville, Ky



## ERSK (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey all, back here again to ask for your support if your in the Midwest. This Saturday, June 27th the three percenters are gonna march on the Injustice Square free space that BLM have held for almost a month now here in Louisville Ky. These yella belly trump guzzlin trigger happy boot licking cucks think they can take this movement from the brave people who have fought so hard, and make it theirs. But guess what, we're not gonna let that happen so if your in the area, headed this way or just sitting in your moms basement contemplating anarchist philosophy nows your chance to get off your ass and come show some love to our community and kick these inbread, cuzzin lovin, couldnt steal our revolution if they tried mother fuckers back to where ever the hell they coming from. See you there at 9a.m, 6th and Jefferson or Jefferson Square(injustice square freespace) Louisville KENTUCKY!!


----------



## ERSK (Jun 25, 2020)

Also if your not in the area but have friends who are or could make it, helping me network and spread the word would also be a big help. If you've been watching the news and keeping up with current affairs you know all across the country shits poppin off. People are making a lot of effort to make change and taking on a very large apponent. But also you would see here in Louisville not much has changed yet and we deffineitly havent seen our justice. Our people are becoming tired with the endless night after night and our numbers are dropping. Now more then ever we need comrades here on the group. Making internet posts and sharing shit via social platforms is no longer enough. Have you ever thought if you were alive back during the holocaust what would you be doing?? Well here's you answer. This right here today is exactly what you would be doing.


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Jun 25, 2020)

Wish I was down there to help. Stay safe out there and film everything


----------



## ERSK (Jun 26, 2020)

https://wfpl.org/armed-protest-sche...ned-by-member-of-the-kentucky-national-guard/
https://www.wdrb.com/news/planned-m...-1I66eDtGYkNKq8v7O2FcK29Ug9C5N87KyNt2wJqnjxUw


----------

